# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [SubWoofer] Επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση ηχείων subwoofer Altec Lansing 5100

## capacity

Μου τα έδωσε ένας φίλος που θα τα πετούσε. Ενθουσιάστηκα όταν είδα ότι λειτουργούσαν και σήμερα το πρωί τα δοκίμασα σε υπολογιστή για να δω τι ένταση και ποιότητα ήχου βγάζουν.

Καθώς τα άκουγα έχοντας την ένταση αρκετά δυνατά αλλά όχι υπερβολικά, ξαφνικά το subwoofer άρχισε να μπουκώνει και να ακούγεται χάλια. Όταν το άνοιξα είδα ότι έχει πάθει ζημιά το "χαρτί" που ενώνει το κέντρο του ηχείου με το πλαίσιο του ηχείου. Το χαρτί γενικά άφηνε τρίμματα και με το άγγιγμα και μόνο διαλυόταν. Τελικά έπεσε και απ' τα 2 ηχεία σαν δαχτυλίδι με αποτέλεσμα αυτό που βλέπετε στις εικόνες.

Μπορώ να τα επισκευάσω; Γενικά, ποιος είναι ο οικονομικότερος τρόπος να φτιάξω το 5.1 σύστημα;

Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## ezizu

Τα μεγάφωνα επισκευάζονται, αλλάζοντας την ανάρτηση foam ,η οποία έχει καταστραφεί από την πολυκαιρία.Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει είτε από εσένα (αν βρείς ανταλλακτικό), είτε από κάποιο εργαστήριο επισκευής μεγαφώνων ( π.χ http://www.megafoniki.gr/ ).

----------


## capacity

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Πόσα περίπου λες να ζητήσουν αυτοί;

----------


## ezizu

Αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά μπορείς να τους κάνεις μια ερώτηση (αν βέβαια μπορούν να σου απαντήσουν από τηλεφώνου, ίσως όμως  χρειαστεί να τους δώσεις κάποια στοιχεία όπως π.χ. διάμετρο του μεγαφώνου κ.λ.π. για να σου δώσουν στο περίπου ένα κόστος ),ή να πας από εκεί, με τα μεγάφωνα στο χέρι και πιστεύω ότι  μόλις τα δουν θα σου πουν αμέσως για το κόστος επισκευής τους

----------


## htsopelas

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  
> 
> Πόσα περίπου λες να ζητήσουν αυτοί;


μην αγχωνεσαι, ενασ φιλοσ που ειχε επισκευασει σε μαγαζι του ειχαν παρει πολυ λιγα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ακριβωσ

----------


## stelios_a

αν και μετα απο τοσο καιρο θα εχεις λυσει το προβλημα.. θα σου πω πως τα συγκεκριμενα μεγαφωνα του 5100 και 2100 παθαινουν ζημια συνεχεια και παντα την ιδια, χαλαει το λαστιχο του μεγαφωνου.

----------


## capacity

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν φτιαχτεί. Ήμουν φαντάρος 9 μήνες και έτσι το άφησα το θέμα. Η μεγαφωνική μπορεί να τα κάνει, αλλά δυσκολεύεται να βρει ανταλλακτικές αναρτήσεις γι αυτά τα ηχεία... Μήπως ξέρετε πού μπορώ να βρω;

----------


## stelios_a

αν δεις και εδω : http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/VideoSo...t_134724_1.htm   ειναι γενικο το προβλημα, τα εχω και εγω σε 2.1 και βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα..  ισως να βρεις καποιο μεταχηρισμενο ητε το 5100 ητε το 2100 και να αντικαταστησεις τα μεγαφωνα , τιποτα αλλο δεν θα συμφερει

----------


## capacity

Αν βρεθούν αναρτήσεις που το μεγεθος να είναι το σωστό λογικά θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Επειδή αυτές οι αναρτήσεις δεν είναι της Altec Lansing δε θα είναι υποψήφιες να σκιστούν για αρκετό καιρό. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πού και πώς να ψάξω για συμβατές αναρτήσεις. Έβαλα τους κωδικούς που έχουν γραμμένα πάνω τους τα ηχεία στο ebay και δε βρήκε τίποτα...

----------


## materatsi

> Αν βρεθούν αναρτήσεις που το μεγεθος να είναι το σωστό λογικά θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Επειδή αυτές οι αναρτήσεις δεν είναι της Altec Lansing δε θα είναι υποψήφιες να σκιστούν για αρκετό καιρό. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πού και πώς να ψάξω για συμβατές αναρτήσεις. Έβαλα τους κωδικούς που έχουν γραμμένα πάνω τους τα ηχεία στο ebay και δε βρήκε τίποτα...


Ειναι τεσσερις ιντσες αν δεν κανω λαθος,γι' αυτο δυσκολευεσαι να βρεις.Η γνωμη μου ειναι να τα πεταξεις,δεν αξιζει τον κοπο και φυσικα δεν χανεις καποιο φοβερο φασμα απο τα συγκεκριμενα,απο 10ευρω μπορεις να αποκτησεις ξανα αυτες τις συχνοτητες.

----------


## capacity

4 ή 4,κάτι ίντσες. Δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς γιατί από τότε μεσολάβησε η στρατιωτική μου θητεία και πάνω από 9 μήνες..

Αν τα παρατήσω αυτά μπορώ να βρω στην αγορά ισοδύναμα σε ισχύ και σκοπό (subwoofer) ηχεία σε νορμάλ τιμή; Κι αν ναι πού;

----------


## capacity

Τα ηχεία του subwoofer φτιάχτηκαν  :Smile: 

Βρέθηκαν αναρτήσεις από τη μεγαφωνική και μου τα έφτιαξαν  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια! Τώρα είναι σαν καινούριο το σύστημα!

----------


## stefos1

Πες μας και την τιμή για να έχουμε μια άποψη

----------


## capacity

20 ευρώ το ένα ηχείο, δλδ 40 ευρώ τελική τιμή.

----------

mikemtb73 (17-01-22)

----------

